# Wir danken unserem Sohn



## Harry1982 (18 Sep. 2015)

Geile Anzeige 



​


----------



## Rolli (18 Sep. 2015)

Muss da aber sehr ordentlich ausgesehen haben sonst hätten sie ja die jungen Leute nicht so gelobt happy010


----------



## CukeSpookem (18 Sep. 2015)

Schweine rauchen nicht, dafür sind sie zu schlau.---


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Sep. 2015)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Schweine rauchen nicht, dafür sind sie zu schlau.---



Ne sie haben keinen Daumen um das Feuerzeug anzumachen


----------



## CukeSpookem (18 Sep. 2015)

Nicht jede Behinderung muss unbedingt ein Nachteil sein !---


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Sep. 2015)

Außer Behinderung im Straßenverkehr


----------



## Sachse (18 Sep. 2015)

is das geil rofl3


----------



## krawutz (19 Sep. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ne sie haben keinen Daumen um das Feuerzeug anzumachen



Da können sie aber auch einhändig kein Bierglas halten !


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Sep. 2015)

Schnauze ist ja nah am Boden, da müssen sie das Glas nicht halten


----------



## krawutz (19 Sep. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Schnauze ist ja nah am Boden, da müssen sie das Glas nicht halten



Was mich zwangsläufig zu der Feststellung treibt : lieber eine Bierlache als gar keinen Spaß !


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2015)

Völlige Spaßverderber diese Eltern


----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Sep. 2015)

*Nun die Eltern müssen ja wissen von wem ihr Sohn abstammt!
*​


----------



## Rolli (19 Sep. 2015)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Nun die Eltern müssen ja wissen von wem ihr Sohn abstammt!
> *​



Nicht unbedingt  aber zumindest die Mutter


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Sep. 2015)

krawutz schrieb:


> Was mich zwangsläufig zu der Feststellung treibt : lieber eine *Bierlache* als gar keinen Spaß !



Hatte gedacht Bierleiche


----------



## comatron (20 Sep. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt  aber zumindest die Mutter



Auch nicht immer !


----------

